# 범미주 당수도연맹



## 91DBrown

Hello, I am currently thinking of getting a tattoo of the writing on my Tang Soo Do black belt as a symbol of what helped shaped my life. However i would like to know what the writing means. Any help translating would be greatly appreciated, as i have had no luck so far.


----------



## terredepomme

*Dave Brown
*데이브 브라운
Hope this helps.


----------



## Askalon

The first one (범미주 당수도연맹) means "Pan-American Tang Soo Do Federation".  The second one, as terredepomme said, is your name written in Korean.


----------



## 91DBrown

Thank you guys, your help was greatly appreciated.


----------

